

Recommended reading for Recommender Systems? - msurel

I'm looking at working on a project that will involve a recommender system and was wondering if there was any reading that people here would recommend. I've done a little poking around and found quite a few papers and the equivalent of text books. Knowing that these things can vary greatly in quality and practical application I was hoping there might be a few people here that could recommend a book/paper/website or two.<p>Thanks<p>Mike
======
wslh
You can look at the netflix's winners papers:

\- Progress report:
<http://www.netflixprize.com/community/viewtopic.php?id=998>

\- Latest: [http://cacm.acm.org/news/32450-award-winning-paper-
reveals-k...](http://cacm.acm.org/news/32450-award-winning-paper-reveals-key-
to-netflix-prize/fulltext)

And:

\- Recommendation Algorithm Wants To Show You Something New:
[http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/02/26/1821208/Recommend...](http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/02/26/1821208/Recommendation-
Algorithm-Wants-To-Show-You-Something-
New?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29&utm_content=FriendFeed+Bot)

------
subud
[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Collective-Intelligence-
Bu...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Collective-Intelligence-Building-
Applications/dp/0596529325)

------
eclark
I'd be very interested also. So far I have looked at clustering as the first
bet. Does anyone else have any suggestions?

